# ZFS v.15



## LoZio (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi
 I saw zpool v.15 in -STABLE. For people like me who is running 8.1-RELEASE, is there a simple way to have v.15? Will it included in future pXX updates that I get with "freebsd-update"?
Thanks


----------



## aragon (Nov 25, 2010)

You'll need to upgrade to -STABLE or to 8.2-RELEASE when it's out.  The "pXX" updates are security fixes only.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 25, 2010)

ZFSv15 will be part of the 8.2 release.  Once 8.2 is released, you can use freebsd-update to upgrade to it, then upgrade your pool/filesystems.


----------



## chrcol (Nov 26, 2010)

there is a zfsv15 patch for 8.1-RELEASE but as I recently discovered it is broken (causes panics), so update to STABLE or wait for 8.2-RELEASE.


----------



## SIFE (Nov 28, 2010)

Does any one know when ZFS v25 come out.


----------



## oliverh (Nov 28, 2010)

What's so special about v25? ZFS v31 is up to date and FreeBSD gets maybe v28 in release 9.0.


----------



## SIFE (Nov 29, 2010)

@oliverh
I would to see zfs future in FreeBSD and how will be handled by Oracle after killing OpenSolaris.


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Nov 29, 2010)

SIFE said:
			
		

> @oliverh
> I would to see zfs future in FreeBSD and how will be handled by Oracle after killing OpenSolaris.


Then perhaps you should ask that question to begin with instead of some confusing side question which doesn't really have much to do with what you want to know.

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2010-August/019541.html


----------



## chrcol (Nov 30, 2010)

how are they getting newer zfs src code now opensolaris is dead?

I am glad that its been continued as to me ufs needs replacing, its poor compared to alternatives such as ntfs and ext3, zfs gives freebsd a modern filesystem.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2010)

Just because OpenSolaris is dead doesn't mean ZFS is too.


----------



## olav (Nov 30, 2010)

Is ZFS v31 open source?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2010)

Like the rest of ZFS it has a CDDL license.


----------



## olav (Nov 30, 2010)

Good to know, ZFS v31 with crypto makes ZFS really complete feature wise in my opinion.  One day Oracle will make ZFS proprietary for sure


----------

